# Saunders Falcon2 modified



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

Here's a Saunders Falcon2 I modified to hold ammo, and put .030 tapered latex bands.








Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Looks like a great setup!


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

KawKan said:


> Looks like a great setup!


Thx!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

The ingenuity you guys exhibit never ceases to impress me.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Good idea!


----------

